

ZhongGuanCun: The next silicon valley - phdtree
http://steveblank.com/2013/04/13/zhongguancun-in-beijing-chinas-silicon-valley-part-4-of-5/

======
seanmcdirmid
I work in zhongguancun, it's not the next valley. Beijing just has too many
problems with traffic and pollution to be the next tech hotspot, not to
mention an over emphasis on SOEs. Given protections from the government that
favor home grown champions, there is also a distinct lack of innovation, even
most of wechat's features were ripped off from somewhere else.

------
trevelyan
Read this and see Steve Blank get sold a bill of goods. Kai Fu Lee and
Innovation Works make money by charging western investors for the privilege of
funding Chinese clones. This is why they play up the "copy to China" model as
if it is some sort of grand innovation. Most HN teams could run circles around
these guys with their eyes closed.

Reality is that their terms for financing are hilariously punitive -- real
entrepreneurs with traction and revenue won't touch them unless their
businesses are profitless sinkholes. But did I fail to mention China's
aggregate growth figures and imply that I have anything to do with them? And
do YOU want outsized returns and enjoy lightweight blogging platforms and
social/mobile html5 games??? Flip. Flip. Flip!

------
jyf1987
its a lie, zhongguancun could never be the next silicon valley if it is in
beijing

ask anyone who have come to beijing, let them talk about the problem to you

